# Stock Notice: Canon EOS 5DS Body in Stock at B&H Photo and Amazon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2015)

```
The brand Canon EOS 5DS is in stock at B&H Photo and Amazon and shipping. We’ve heard that the EOS 5DS R stock levels are a lot tighter for the moment.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">50.6 MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual DIGIC 6 Image Processors</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3.2″ 1.04m-Dot ClearView II LCD Monitor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Full HD 1080p Video Recording at 30 fps</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">61-Point High Density Reticular AF</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">ISO 100-6400; 5 fps Continuous Shooting</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">150,000-Pixel RGB+IR Metering Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">User-Selectable Shutter Release Time Lag</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Anti-Flicker Compensation</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5DS Body $3699: </strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DS.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a><strong> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2015)

As I thought, the cameras are not in such high demand as a new 5D MK IV would be. All three big online sellers with new cameras in stock when they are released? Canon had to come up with a high MP camera, and its undoubtedly a good one, but its not a general purpose camera, and they obviously overestimated its appeal while leaving a boatload of cash on the floor that they could have had by producing a 5D MK IV.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As I thought, the cameras are not in such high demand as a new 5D MK IV would be. All three big online sellers with new cameras in stock when they are released? Canon had to come up with a high MP camera, and its undoubtedly a good one, but its not a general purpose camera, and they obviously overestimated its appeal while leaving a boatload of cash on the floor that they could have had by producing a 5D MK IV.



I somewhat agree, but I think the R&D and marketing dollars into this camera are relatively low and will be a lot less than the EOS 5D Mark IV. For the most part, it's 95% the same camera as the 5D3 from a manufacturing standpoint by the looks of it.

So I think margin is going to be pretty good on this camera for Canon.

It didn't help that it was announced and you couldn't preorder it for a couple of months, then you had to wait another 6 weeks for it to ship.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > As I thought, the cameras are not in such high demand as a new 5D MK IV would be. All three big online sellers with new cameras in stock when they are released? Canon had to come up with a high MP camera, and its undoubtedly a good one, but its not a general purpose camera, and they obviously overestimated its appeal while leaving a boatload of cash on the floor that they could have had by producing a 5D MK IV.
> ...



I'm not so sure, I think most people have been sold the idea that the moire isn't so bad in the 5DSR and they want that model, which is almost certainly what led Nikon to amalgamate the D800 and D800E into the singular AA filterless D810.

But, the thing that I have noticed is the very ready availability of the 11-24, even at CPW discounted prices, I'd think that is of more interest.


----------



## TeT (Jun 14, 2015)

The camera should be a steady seller, but steady in this case will be slower than we may be accustomed to with a new pro body.

on the 11 24, is it the price alone? or the f4 & the price? I think this to will be a steady but slow item.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2015)

TeT said:


> The camera should be a steady seller, but steady in this case will be slower than we may be accustomed to with a new pro body.
> 
> on the 11 24, is it the price alone? or the f4 & the price? I think this to will be a steady but slow item.



I agree the 11-24 will be a steady seller, but considering the complexity and expense of building them I am amazed that initial supply has outstripped pent up demand so quickly.

Times are changing and the strength of the dollar and the availability of lots of grey imports has put real pressure on the dealer retail prices, heck look at the rebates on 7D MkII's.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > The camera should be a steady seller, but steady in this case will be slower than we may be accustomed to with a new pro body.
> ...



Grey market imports have become a juggernaut for sales on places like ebay.

I thought MAP pricing was a good idea when it was introduced a few years ago, but all it has done is shifted sales from large authorized resellers to unauthorized sellers. I know the idea was to help smaller retailers compete with the big ones, but I don't think that has gone as planned. The small retailers don't have the breadth and depth of products to compete with what the big stores have, and they can't compete on pricing vs ebay and other grey market sellers.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 14, 2015)

Still waiting for word from Germany. Hope to get it tomorrow.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



I'm not so sure the true reason was to 'help smaller retailers', I think Canon Japan well understood the implications of a strong US$ and their governments intentions to devalue the ¥ to increase exports and decrease imports, and the inevitable knock on effects that would have in the USA market.

Of course at this point we still have the very generous unsanctioned support of Canon Japan to purchase these 'grey imports' because they are happy to support Canon USA's almost blanket warranty coverage, I wonder how long this can or will continue. Firms like Nikon and Mamiya have much stricter policies and the grey market for them is nowhere near as robust. When you look at the numbers moved through the eBay sales of grey market gear it is staggering, thousands of bodies worth millions of dollars are being sold, that must be impacting the USA retailers in a negative fashion.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As I thought, the cameras are not in such high demand as a new 5D MK IV would be. All three big online sellers with new cameras in stock when they are released? Canon had to come up with a high MP camera, and its undoubtedly a good one, but its not a general purpose camera, and they obviously overestimated its appeal while leaving a boatload of cash on the floor that they could have had by producing a 5D MK IV.



I'll bet 1cent: @ 42MP, A7rII will be the opposite


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I thought MAP pricing was a good idea when it was introduced a few years ago, but all it has done is shifted sales from large authorized resellers to unauthorized sellers. I know the idea was to help smaller retailers compete with the big ones, but I don't think that has gone as planned. The small retailers don't have the breadth and depth of products to compete with what the big stores have, and they can't compete on pricing vs ebay and other grey market sellers.
> ...



I'm pretty sure it wasn't, at least according to a few small-chain and single-store retailers with whom I've spoken. I was told that at the same time the MAP was rolled out, Canon also raised their wholesale prices and 'balanced' that with a combination of volume discounts and pre-payment discounts – that was basically neutral for large retailers, but really detrimental to small retailers, cutting their profits on Canon gear.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Ah, the truth of life for small businesses in a corporate world.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I worked in retail at the time it came around in Canada, and it was sold as a "we've evened the playing field", although it was only on camera bodies and lenses were exempt.

There were no price changes in Canada (strong currency may have helped that), and the volume discount stuff in its current form didn't come until later...


----------



## jaayres20 (Jun 14, 2015)

I was kind of excited that my 5DS r would be coming next week too since I ordered it within 3 minutes of it being available at B&H. I checked on it and sadly it will not be here until the 22nd. This is what they e-mailed me today:

_Hello , my name is Nathan Z. 

Thank you for your order and for contacting the Customer Service Department at B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio. 

Please be advised that your backorder is estimated to arrive at our warehouse by June 22. As soon as we receive it in stock we will ship your order to you, and e-mail you with the tracking information. 

I apologize for this delay and any inconvenience it has caused you. 

Please let us know if there is anything else we can assist you with. 


Nathan Z 
B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio 
The Professional's Source. 
E-Mail Customer Service Department 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com _


----------



## sheedoe (Jun 14, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> I was kind of excited that my 5DS r would be coming next week too since I ordered it within 3 minutes of it being available at B&H. I checked on it and sadly it will not be here until the 22nd.



Why don't you just cancel it and get it from Best Buy?


----------



## gary samples (Jun 14, 2015)

5Dsr 
I have had a prepaid corporate order since may 15 no word from B&H 
no hurry but I would like it to show up soon maybe the may 22 shipment 8) 
(would love to see some order dates and model ) thanks


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 14, 2015)

Ordered mine March 23rd on Amazon. Says "we have your order" and supposed to be shipped out today and arrive this week. Guess I was one of the first ones or they got WAY more 5DSR bodies than anyone else, which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 15, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I somewhat agree, but I think the R&D and marketing dollars into this camera are relatively low and will be a lot less than the EOS 5D Mark IV. For the most part, it's 95% the same camera as the 5D3 from a manufacturing standpoint by the looks of it.
> ...


Why would you even do not immediately purchase a Sony 42 megapixel? ???

It seems to me foolish to expect, and missing great shots that you can only do with the equipment that will come in the future. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > As I thought, the cameras are not in such high demand as a new 5D MK IV would be. All three big online sellers with new cameras in stock when they are released? Canon had to come up with a high MP camera, and its undoubtedly a good one, but its not a general purpose camera, and they obviously overestimated its appeal while leaving a boatload of cash on the floor that they could have had by producing a 5D MK IV.
> ...



Exactly! A version of the 5D MK III with minimal changes to tooling and it can be assembled on the same production line with the same tooling. That means has a fat profit margin, but I'm still thinking that they misjudged demand or that the camera should have hit the streets in March or April.

If a 5D MK IV had hit the market in April, there would have been a backlog of buyers wanting it.

I hope it sells well, and expect that many will make good use of it.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 15, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Or in other words, unless you desperately need a 5Ds, you'd be an idiot to buy one now - wait for the price to drop and drop significantly.



If you aren't going to contribute anything meaningful then please go away dilbert. You have become the forums biggest troll. Buy your Sony equipment and go spend time on their forums.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe I missed something. And certainly there's a lot of people in here far more knowledgable than I on the subject... but do we know what the productions figures were for the two body variations? Do we even know what the ratios were? 5DS vs 5DSR? 

Let's say there were (all made up numbers for the sake of academic argument):

1000 5DS & 250 5DSR units produced.

There were 750 pre orders for each.

Ergo, there is a glut of 5DS at present but a backlog (and there obviously IS a backlog) of 5DSR.

This doesn't mean the line was a failure. It simply means Canon obviously misjudged the demand based on variation. We don't have enough information to render an informed verdict at this point. I'd be happy to eat my hat if someone can share hard numbers!

We debate the decision of Canon to yield two models the same as Nikon did, but that alone doesn't make the release a dud. It seems obvious to me based on prevalent anecdotal evidence (the backlogs) that Canon is presently ramping UP 5DSR production vs 5DS


----------



## kphoto99 (Jun 15, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Maybe I missed something. And certainly there's a lot of people in here far more knowledgable than I on the subject... but do we know what the productions figures were for the two body variations? Do we even know what the ratios were? 5DS vs 5DSR?
> 
> Let's say there were (all made up numbers for the sake of academic argument):
> 
> ...



I would hope that Canon had access to the pre-order numbers (the retailers placed orders with Canon based on pre-orders). I know there is a lag between production and arrival at the retailer, but there is sill same heads up that Canon had. So there should be no reason why the 5DSR is so backlogged.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 15, 2015)

Lots of reasons. Unless you can give me the average production time of 100 units. Then multiply that by 10 or 100 even. Canon may have assumed far larger 5DS sales (and evidence suggests that's precisely what they did) and even after getting the first 2-4 weeks of pre-orders, didn't have enough time to make up the deficit. The 5D3 has been selling even better since the drastic price drop. You can bet your ass that rig is made in the SAME factory as the 5DSR and 5DS. So if they had to ramp up 5D3 production (a model already released) to meet a spike in demand, then that would put the unexpected pre-order numbers for a 5DSR even further behind. Just a theory that happens to fit the facts. Not necessarily true, but certainly perfectly plausible 



kphoto99 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I missed something. And certainly there's a lot of people in here far more knowledgable than I on the subject... but do we know what the productions figures were for the two body variations? Do we even know what the ratios were? 5DS vs 5DSR?
> ...


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 15, 2015)

> As I thought, the cameras are not in such high demand as a new 5D MK IV would be. All three big online sellers with new cameras in stock when they are released? Canon had to come up with a high MP camera, and its undoubtedly a good one, but its not a general purpose camera, and they obviously overestimated its appeal while leaving a boatload of cash on the floor that they could have had by producing a 5D MK IV.



That's good news for the budget conscious photographer. Lower than expected demand, normally means quicker price reductions and earlier cashback (rebates) from Canon. Might get one, at a heavy discounted price, for my trip to Scotland in October after all.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 15, 2015)

The 5DSR is now out of stock at Amazon, and they have only 11 5DS's in stock.


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 15, 2015)

Are there any Europeans here who have the Camera already?


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Jun 15, 2015)

I think this is already clear, but this is what I know about my own order from a big store who know me very well as I'm a very good customer. I was the very first person to place an order for the 5DSr - when I did, there were already 5 orders for the 5DS - this was months ago the first day pre-orders were being accepted. I went by the store on Friday to ask if I could have it as soon as the store opens this morning - only to find out that I am not 1st in line but 5th (which is bs) and I heard a name of a well known local photog who is now ahead of me.

My guess is that the 5Ds is now going to be a complete zero - nada. And that every single order is likely getting converted to a 5DSr - and that is now a big, big problem because all the initial 5DS production is causing a huge problem because no one wants them.

I have seen enough pre-production images to see the moire is not going to be a real problem so their 4:1 or 5:1 guess of S>Sr is now going to be reversed = major problem.


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 15, 2015)

wallstreetoneil said:


> My guess is that the 5Ds is now going to be a complete zero - nada. And that every single order is likely getting converted to a 5DSr - and that is now a big, big problem because all the initial 5DS production is causing a huge problem because no one wants them.



Well, I have to disagree on this one.
I actually changed my order from a 5Ds R to a 5Ds. When shooting fine detailed fashion, the last thing I wan't worry about is moire. Which can even happen on unicolor Clothing with a certain fabric like swimsuits or Sportclothing.
IMHO the 5Ds R is the perfect Landscape Camera. For Studiowork and Portraitwork the 5Ds seems to be the right choice.


----------



## gary samples (Jun 15, 2015)

Well I called B&H my order for the SR would not be completed until mid July so I changed it to an S model be here tomorrow I also threw in 100 MM macro L for a $200 discount I'm a happy camper I will try and post some shots as soon as I get my Len's dialed in


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 15, 2015)

Initially I had a 5DS on order and changed to the R. The more I investigated the less concerned I became about Moire. If a 36MP Nikon without the LPF hasn't caused great unrest, I couldn't imagine a 50MP sensor would either. There's tons of studio/portrait work being done without an LPF right now.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 15, 2015)

wallstreetoneil said:


> My guess is that the 5Ds is now going to be a complete zero - nada.



Why would it? I'd rather have the 5Ds because I don't want to risk _any_ more Moire than necessary. Of course the S is not as popular and is available everywhere (well, at least on your side of the ocean) whilst the R isn't, but it still has a right to exist. Now if I would only be able to get my hands on it... Canon Germany states that they were released today and are available at the pro partners, but no shop actually received them and mine doesn't know more than they should've been here already.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 15, 2015)

It won't. Neither will. Canon has so little R&D invested in this by comparison to other models because it's the same exact camera as a 5D3 with a few minor tweaks except for the sensor. They will sell very well for their purpose. As well as a 5D3 or 5D4? Heck no. Of course not. But they aren't intended to. Some folks are just looking at them from the wrong perspective. Now if you want to claim the 5DS will be a "zero" as compared to the 5DSR... ehhhh... maybe a bit more debatable but "zero" is still far from accurate. I do think over time the R will overtake the S in sale figures. Or some folks are just here to pee on Canon's campfire all the time....



lichtmalen said:


> wallstreetoneil said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the 5Ds is now going to be a complete zero - nada.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Grey market imports have become a juggernaut for sales on places like ebay.
> 
> I thought MAP pricing was a good idea when it was introduced a few years ago, but all it has done is shifted sales from large authorized resellers to unauthorized sellers. I know the idea was to help smaller retailers compete with the big ones, but I don't think that has gone as planned. The small retailers don't have the breadth and depth of products to compete with what the big stores have, and they can't compete on pricing vs ebay and other grey market sellers.



We have a small local camera store that employees photographers (Wow- A thing of the past). They cannot compete on price with B&H much less ebay. Just the same, if its a new product and I have to pay full price anyway, I order it from them and they get it very quickly for me.

We also have a larger local camera store that sells on line (Onecall.com). They will match prices, but really can't compete with B&H either. They do stock common pro gear, so I can go down and try Canon or Nikon or Sony or Fuji or most of them. The salesmen are reasonably knowledgeable, but no longer do they hire Pro photographers as they did in years past. They have been around for over 100 years, since 1908! They are switching to high end Home Theater, and provide full service deliver and setup. I used to buy cameras there, but now only occasionally buy one, preferring the small shop instead. We also have some Best Buy stores, but they are losers.


----------



## Dholai (Jun 15, 2015)

Per mail from B and H, my 5DsR has been shipped and will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Dholai said:


> Per mail from B and H, my 5DsR has been shipped and will arrive tomorrow



Be sure and post some cat photos


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 15, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We have a small local camera store that employees photographers (Wow- A thing of the past). They cannot compete on price with B&H much less ebay. Just the same, if its a new product and I have to pay full price anyway, I order it from them and they get it very quickly for me.
> 
> We also have a larger local camera store that sells on line (Onecall.com). They will match prices, but really can't compete with B&H either. They do stock common pro gear, so I can go down and try Canon or Nikon or Sony or Fuji or most of them. The salesmen are reasonably knowledgeable, but no longer do they hire Pro photographers as they did in years past. They have been around for over 100 years, since 1908! They are switching to high end Home Theater, and provide full service deliver and setup. I used to buy cameras there, but now only occasionally buy one, preferring the small shop instead. We also have some Best Buy stores, but they are losers.



While I have no idea how profitable they are, my local store is doing an awesome job trying to be a strong resource for the community. Plenty of training classes, manufacturer demos, seminars, contests, and even trade old gear for credit days has been packing the store so well its hard to find an open rep. So I do think local stores can build a customer base without summarily dumping themselves on the temple of washing machines and fridges - exactly what led to the demise of electronic stores.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 16, 2015)

Just received an email to say that my 5dsr would have an eta of June 22. This is from a camera store in Australia though and I don't believe the camera is being released here till the 19th. Still, I'm one happy camper. Saved quite a few hundred dollars by purchasing through a company that buys overseas models.


----------

